# S&w M39 Asp 9mm ?



## Jody (Feb 1, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what years these were made and where to buy extra clips at?


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Check here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASP_(handgun)


----------



## KNUCKLEHEAD (Feb 2, 2008)

That is a very rare "customized" gun that you have and it will probably be very hard to find cut-down clips or "magazines" for it but stock M39 magazines should fit only they will be a little longer than what came with your ASP.Try this link they have the stock one's and might be able to make up some ASP sized ones.
www.promagindustries.com


----------



## KNUCKLEHEAD (Feb 2, 2008)

Jody,if you ever want to sell it i would pay top dollar for it.


----------



## Murdock (Mar 4, 2008)

*I just happen to have one of those laying around...*

Knucklehead: "Top dollar" is pretty high on the ASP. If you are truly interested I have one in very nice condition with three magazines. No box or papers, though. I haven't owned it long enough to become too attached to it, but that may be changing...

Jody: Like you, I bought an ASP without spare magazines, and had to look pretty hard. I just bought two new in the wrapper from someone who bought a lot of parts from ASP in Appleton, Wisconsin when they let them go. If you call ASP (Just search for "armament systems and procedures") they may know somebody else who bought up parts from them. I got the last two that this gentleman had, but he indicated that there were others who bought up ASP pistol parts. ASP currently makes and markets "red" dummy guns for police training, and are no longer in the "real gun" business.

The S&W 3913/3914 9mm magazines fit OK, and are short enough that they don't look too bad in the gun, and should function. They should work well for practice, especially if, like me, you have been trained to drop the magazines out of the gun for a quick reload. I did seriously consider buying M39 magazines and modifying them myself, however, due to the difficulty finding bona fide ASP magazines.

I would be interested if you find another source for magazines, or if you locate a supplier of original paperwork that was included with the guns back in the day.


----------



## Murdock (Mar 4, 2008)

*And to answer your question...*

Judy: These guns were designed by a gentleman named Paris Theodore, who owned Seventrees, a custom leather holster business in New York City in the 70's and 80's. He was a controversial figure who died this past November. The legend has it that he was hooked into the spook world, making sneaky gadgets and concealment holsters for undercover operators, and he was approached by "an agency" and asked to design a slick undercover weapon for spooks. Again, this is the legend, but fact is that at this point the ASP came to be.

There were so many steps involved in converting a S&W M39 to the ASP configuration (over 200) that it was considered a "re-manufacture" rather than a conversion. There were supposedly about 250-350 ASP conversions originally made in NYC under Theodore's auspices, but no one really knows for sure. Later, manufacture of the guns was transferred to Armament Systems & Procedures in Appleton, WI, and more guns were made, but again it's hard to determine how many. If your gun has a metal "Guttersnipe" sight and metal magazine floor plate, it probably a New York gun. Plastic sight and floor plate mean an Armament Systems gun of sightly later manufacture. I have read, but cannot objectively verify, that the NY guns were a rougher product than the WI guns.

Ken Null did much of the holster work for these guns as a subcontractor, and still owns much of the intellectual property rights to the leather work (holsters and a special magnetic magazine holder).

The guns and their accessories have become hot collector items, due to the quality and the legend.

James Bond began carrying an ASP in the John Gardner novels than came after the Ian Fleming stuff, adding to the legend the way Dirty Harry's M29 made the big Smith 44's hard to find and buy in the 70's. Historically the ASP also rings the collector bell because they were the first gun to be coated in Teflon S, the first "melted" carry gun, one of the very first to have a hooked trigger guard for the off-hand to grasp (Armand Swenson's 1911's had a squared trigger guard for the same purpose), the first gun with a Lexan window in the grips so that the magazine contents could be viewed, and the only one with that funky "Guttersnipe" sight, etc.. I have been seeing anywhere from $1500 to $3500 being asked for one, depending on condition and accessories. The last sale I heard of was for a gun in about 95%-98% that went for $1250 18 months ago. Knucklehead's offer notwithstanding, keep yours as long as you can. You won't lose money.


----------



## oramges (May 1, 2010)

*To Murdock*

Hello there. Brand new member and first post here, but I noticed you mentioned you had an A.S.P. you hadn't grown too attached too. How serious were you about that, and what kind of cash would you be looking to get for it. I've been living in the UK for 5 years and am planning a move back to the motherland accompanied by a long overdue application of my Second Amendment niceties. I must confess to never having owned a handgun, but am very interested in yours, or any information you may have on whereabouts to maybe find another A.S.P. modified M39.

I saw an A.S.P. on James Julia Auctions in the original factory bags, unfired, go for about 3 or 4 grand a year or so back, but I'd anticipate that a used one would be a significant discount.

Thanks for your time, hope to hear back from you


----------



## Rockster (May 31, 2010)

*Smith ASP*

I have 3 Smith and Wesson ASP's, 2 are like new and 1 still in the original plastic wrap including magazines / pouches and holsters. One is up for auction at this time on gunbroker.com.


----------



## tyak (Aug 28, 2012)

*Death watch pin*

...........(Jody: Like you, I bought an ASP without spare magazines, and had to look pretty hard. I just bought two new in the wrapper from someone who bought a lot of parts from ASP in Appleton, Wisconsin when they let them go. If you call ASP (Just search for "armament systems and procedures") they may know somebody else who bought up parts from them. I got the last two that this gentleman had, but he indicated that there were others who bought up ASP pistol parts. ASP currently makes and markets "red" dummy guns for police training, and are no longer in the "real gun" business.)...............

Hello, I ended up with an ASP from a friend many years ago with 5 mags. I've been looking for other items to go with the gun. Mine came with no holster or mag pouches but Ken Null who made them for ASP still makes all those items. What I'm interested in though is the Death Watch Pin they had. If your friend has one or anyone here knows of one I would really appreciate a reply. Would you mind asking your friend or putting me in touch with him?

Thank you for the help.


----------



## bubbinator (May 15, 2012)

The ASP was a cool cult gun back in the day. Still are. While I never owned one, I have a gun dealer friend who has several Detonics 45s. I bought a SS Detonics MKVI with 2 mags and a extra recoil spring group for a good price. His others are unfired blue models. I carried mine as a UC BUG on duty for several years intil I ran across another SS MK VI at a gun show in poor shape selling for 1K+!-into the gunsafe. My unit served me well-State Police 4X a yr UC BUG quals at same criteria as Service weapons due caliber(Full 50 rd APOST course + Tactical courses). Mine fed from OEM mag and Chip MCCormick Shooting Star mags 100%. With what is coming on the market now an ASP should be a treasure. There are several Detonics on the market.


----------



## rfrey1911 (Jul 1, 2018)

any asp for sale PM me please


----------

